# Installing openldap-client and needing nslcd



## dalek (Jul 28, 2009)

I am trying to setup a freebsd vm to authenticate against a linux openldap server. The way we have done in other machines was to install openldap, pam_ldap, and nss-ldapd module in the client, configure as needed, and then test it. Now, it seems that nss-ldapd is part of openldap, 


```
[root@freebsd-test /usr/ports/net/openldap24-client/work/openldap-2.4.16]# find / -name nslcd -print

/usr/ports/net/openldap24-client/work/openldap-2.4.16/contrib/slapd-modules/nssov/nss-ldapd/nslcd

[root@freebsd-test /usr/ports/net/openldap24-client/work/openldap-2.4.16]#
```

but it is not being installed. How could I persuade it to install?


----------

